# code 64620



## 01213057 (Feb 11, 2013)

My Dr did a t7 cryoablation then attempted to do another leverl t6 rib and could not get through to do the cryoablation. Can I still bill the 64620 without modifier 53 for the t7?


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 12, 2013)

I would report only the completed procedure.


----------

